# breezer dropout?



## mjmcconnell1 (Aug 21, 2014)

Can somEone explain a breezer dropout to me? My trailer can't use a breezer style dropout and I googled it and came up with all sorts of results. Any pics or explanation would be great. Thanks


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Breezer-style dropouts have a "hood":










Perhaps the way your trailer connects to the bike may not have the clearance it needs, due to the hoods. This may inconvenience you, but those who don't intend to run anything like trailer may favor breezer-style dropouts, maybe since they believe it offers a more solid connection between the seatstay, chainstay, and dropouts, compared to a plate-style dropout.

It's not like all frames with breezer-style dropouts can't run trailers at all:










They could be named "hooded dropouts", but they're named after Joe Breeze and his brand of bikes, Breezer. He's one of the pioneers of mtn biking and this style of dropout was a signature feature.


----------

